# Looking at this colt



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree about the awkward stage. He seems ok to me. Nothing glaring.


----------



## AbbeyX (Dec 1, 2015)

Pasterns look a little long and slopey in the one pic but hard to say for sure from this. That awkward stage is tricky!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

It looks like he has a big scar in his right hock.

I'd get him if I had the time & room, not expecting much but just to see how he turns out.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd pass and I can't give you an exact reason because I'm not good at doing confo critiques but I don't like the overall picture he presents and I'm used to youngsters going through the uglies.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like a TWH to me.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I would pass too, cause I don't like the overall picture, and also because the seller sounds a bit full bs.
It is hard to tell anything conformation-wise from those pics.

He does not look like a Friesian cross. He looks like a TWH at best and more like a mule in the second pic .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like a Friesian, mule, TWH. It has the ugliest head I have ever seen and terrible neck.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The pictures are absolutely horrible to view regardless of "awkward stage" or not....
He, I hope would look much better hands-on than what the seller pictures show.

_I'm *not* the best at this and those pictures sure make me question..._
front legs below knee
hind leg, especially angle from hock down
tie in of neck and chest together
length and shape of neck match the horse
set of the eye and width of the forehead/head
how long-backed is he
what is with that hock of discolored hair
is he thin or have a steep croup
are his hip and sacro joint????
...is he equal when divided in thirds

*For the ASKING price it would be worth a trip to go see him in person....
*Pretty sure, in fact _positive_ I would not offer or give what they ask!
Better pictures taken and hands-on touching, handling of him must be done.
I think "grade" is a good term.... neither good or bad but grade. 
He exhibits many traits from several possible breeds...
To me, he is an ah....

The question to me would be...
With how he is built what is he suited to do?
Is that something I am wanting to do with him and train him for....????
No guarantees as he matures he will "grow, come together better", but with what he currently shows in those pictures can you make it work?????:???:
Gangly, awkward is a understatement I think right now...
:wink:
_jmo.._


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm not a professional, but I'm also not a fan of how this horse is put together. The pasterns look long, and the overall picture isn't super tempting. However, this horse is still growing, so who knows what the final picture will be. I agree with the above posts that he looks part TWH...the second pic is not very flattering. Guess the most important question is what are the plans for this horse and if he has a good mind/attitude. I don't believe in completely writing something off b/c they aren't as 'pretty' as other horses....but depending on what avenue you want to take with him, he may just not be suitable.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't like his super steep shoulder or how truly cowhocked he is. His shoulder looks like a gaited horse shoulder. I agree that he's likely part, most, or all TWH. 

I'd pass. I just don't like the overall, weedy look of him. I also don't like that potential scar on his right hock that natisha pointed out.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

He'd be a general riding horse. Nothing fancy. Trails for my husband mostly, which would be great if he was gaited because it wild be smoother for my husband to ride. Some cow work maybe, but mostly just an all around riding horse. Not for competition or show. If he's got a willing attitude and a good mind, then I'd be willing to work with him.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You do realize that with where you live you have a large supply of gaited horses for adoption or little cost right now? And just as many non-gaited....
You would not need close to 2+ years before you could be riding the trails with your husband ...but just starting the journey of teaching a horse to ride..no promise on a good mind or suitable under saddle at this age.

So many horses meet your needs now....this is only one location and there are so many near you and throughout the state.
_Adoption Gallery | South Florida SPCA | Horse Rescue__

You really want a baby? 

_I wish you the best in your endeavor..some better pictures if you do bring home baby please..._
:runninghorse2:
_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I currently have a horse that my husband rides on trails with me, but he is getting older, and I anticipate having to retire him in the next two-three years. I'm looking for a horse to eventually replace my old man. I'm interested in this colt because I don't need a well bred, show type. I don't need stunning looks or perfect build. And I'm not interested in all the rules that come along with adopting from an agency. I want a young horse so that I can be in charge of its training, choosing the trainer I want and working with it myself. 

I'm not dead set on this colt, he's just one that's come up that I'm considering.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You've done some thinking on the subject....that is good.

I guess what I was hinting toward was what you were looking to spend for a complete unknown could actually give you a nice, mature yet young horse with or without training and the ability to go out and be ridden and enjoyed now...
There are many around though that meet your criteria, that are really nice animals.
You only need to look and ask around...

_*As I said before*_,_ "I wish you the best in your endeavor..some better pictures if you do bring home baby please..."_
:runninghorse2:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> I currently have a horse that my husband rides on trails with me, but he is getting older, and I anticipate having to retire him in the next two-three years. I'm looking for a horse to eventually replace my old man. I'm interested in this colt because I don't need a well bred, show type. I don't need stunning looks or perfect build. And I'm not interested in all the rules that come along with adopting from an agency. I want a young horse so that I can be in charge of its training, choosing the trainer I want and working with it myself.
> 
> I'm not dead set on this colt, he's just one that's come up that I'm considering.


 I didn't base my opinion on cosmetic looks, I based it on that I'm not too sure he'll ever be sound for riding because of skeletal structure. Look at his rear legs in that first picture. It looks as if his left foot is almost crossed over the right and it's not because he's just resting it. Also look how dropped his pasterns are. Normally they look more upright and longer as youngsters and then mature into their final angle. I found 3 pictures of TJ over the years so you can compare. In the second picture he's around the same age as the colt you're looking at and he was going through the uglies too.

Foal








Weanling








Mature


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

TBH even for that money I think you could do better. The ad says friesian x. I look at it and think 'mule'. His condition isn't great which doesn't help, he needs a good worming IMO. The legs, he looks over at the knee- not as bad as being behind the knee. That white patch on the stifle has been an injury, you really would want to know more about that and how it was treated. What little you can see of the hooves looks like the heel is low so some corrective farrier work may improve his posture.(I enlarged the pics to see a little better). His neck looks short and weedy, not sure how much that is poor quality photos.

How he will grow is hard to say, all you can do is have a look at him and assess the horse and the seller. The one thing to be sure, if you take him he will get cared for. He is not pretty in his current state and is priced for dog food.

Let us know if you go see him, and what you think.

:gallop:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That is a young TWH if I ever saw one. Roach back and all....


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, I'm going to pick him up. She lowered her price down to fifty bucks. The plan is to get him home, get him worm free, feed him up, fix his feet, get him handling well and see what comes of him. 

If he grows up sound, solid, and with a good mind, I'll break him out and he'll be a general riding horse. Trails, some cow work...

If he's not cut out, build wise, for being ridden, he'll go out on my cow pasture to be a field ornament. Where he'll at least get wormed regularly and have his feet and teeth done on a schedule.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Well, I'm going to pick him up. She lowered her price down to fifty bucks. The plan is to get him home, get him worm free, feed him up, fix his feet, get him handling well and see what comes of him.
> 
> If he grows up sound, solid, and with a good mind, I'll break him out and he'll be a general riding horse. Trails, some cow work...
> 
> If he's not cut out, build wise, for being ridden, he'll go out on my cow pasture to be a field ornament. Where he'll at least get wormed regularly and have his feet and teeth done on a schedule.


You are a true gem. I hope he really works out for you. Keep us updated with pics we would love to see your ugly duckling turn in to a beautiful swan  And he is one lucky boy.

. . . and what have you called him?

:gallop:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Well, I'm going to pick him up. She lowered her price down to fifty bucks. The plan is to get him home, get him worm free, feed him up, fix his feet, get him handling well and see what comes of him.
> 
> If he grows up sound, solid, and with a good mind, I'll break him out and he'll be a general riding horse. Trails, some cow work...
> 
> If he's not cut out, build wise, for being ridden, he'll go out on my cow pasture to be a field ornament. Where he'll at least get wormed regularly and have his feet and teeth done on a schedule.


 There's no doubt that he deserves better than what life has dished out to him so far. It's pretty awesome that you're willing to step up and provide that for him.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

He doesn't have a name yet. I'm sure one Will come to me when I get to know him.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, he's definitely cow hocked, how bad I won't know until tomorrow morning. But his neck is not nearly as bad as the pictures make it look. And he doesn't have any injuries on his legs, so it must have been mud on his hock in that pic. Better pictures of his conformation to come in the morning.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

What are his feet like? Your farrier might be able to correct the cow-hocks a little. If that is all that is wrong with him you might have yourself a bargain


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> He doesn't have a name yet. I'm sure one Will come to me when I get to know him.



I think you should name him Will.

Just because it somehow got capitalized in your sentence.

Plus I like it.

Full name: Will Come To Me


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

His feet seem pretty well balanced. He's got a little bit of a low/under run heel, but not terrible. It may be that he's toed out and I just haven't gotten a good enough look at him yet...but I'll get done better pictures tomorrow morning abd see what we've got


----------



## GidranArabian (Jul 2, 2015)

I just came across this thread and was really hoping you would buy him! I honestly think he has a cute head and I will be stalking you're posts so I don't miss any updates on him!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

A couple of better pictures, none of his hocks though, he gets really nervous when he can't see you, like when your standing behind him.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I would be very surprised if this horse was ever sound to ride.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

In the last photo is he in the process of shifting his left front? Looks like he is picking it up or about to? If not, there are serious rotations there. 

Feed him, trim his feet, worm him and see how he turns out. He may straighten up and be OK.. or not. Starvlings are hard to judge. Show us what you have in 6 months and again at a year.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Well you would be surprised what a bit of TLC will do. You could play croquet through those front legs!! hopefully you have a really good farrier, those feet look long so gives him room for some corrective trimming so he can stand straighter.

How old is he? How high?

name suggestions - ready or not lol - phoenix-because he is about to rise from the ashes, teddy-he reminds me of those strange little teddy bears that grannies knit and kids love anyway, jet-his (healthy) summer coat will probably be jet black, lucky-because he sure just got lucky, Bullseye-is cockney slang for 50 pounds (ok so you paid dollars), Dillan-it just comes to mind!

lol


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

He's estimated 16-18 months, currently stands at 12.2, but I did the string test on him and it came out to 15h. I've tossed out so many names for him but my husband keeps shutting them down. I thought Vader would be cool, because when we pulled out of where we got him, there was a Darth Vader doll tied to the fence. Then I thought whiskey, just cause I like it...But hubby made fun of me. He wants to give him a Nordic name... Something will come up..it has to...He can't be little black colt forever


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Googled a few names (you would think I should be busy doing something useful, lol). I kept to names that are not too difficult to spell/say! and decent meaning, and male

Azurr
Old Norse variant form
Andsvara = 'to answer, to respond, to be responsible'

brandr (Brandi-pet form) = 'fire, swordblade'

Freyr - Old Norse *frauja = 'master, lord'

Hánnar, Hánarr Old Norse name meaning 'the skilful one'

Káti - Old Norse kátr = 'merry, cheerful'

Manni
1) Old Norse, Old Danish and Faroese pet form of names containing the name 
element MANN
2) Finnish variant form of Magnus
3) Pet form of Immanuel and Emanuel and Manuel

Máni - Old Norse máni = moon (poet.)

Oddi, Oddr = Old Norse oddr = 'point (of a weapon), spear' 

Ósk - Old Norse ósk = 'wish'
Óski - Male form of Ósk

Teitr, Teiti = Old Norse teitr = 'glad, cheerful, merry


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think Vader is a perfect name for a black colt.


----------



## ManicMini (May 4, 2015)

I like the name Iorek, as in Iorek Byrnison from The Golden Compass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbbeyX (Dec 1, 2015)

Good on you for taking him in. I definitely think you should call him Vader.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So, the husband abd I came to a compromise. The little guys name is officially Ove. 

Aw -vi 


We spent more time discussing this horses name than we did our daughters. Ughh...husbands.


----------

